# Wm



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

When does WM get canning jars in? Thanks.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

You mean Walmart? Mine has them in year round.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Year round here too.

If yours is seasonal you can always order them online and have free shipping to your local store.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Not here. I went yesterday; asked someone and looked myself. They did have the green pints.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, when I needed them last season, they didn't have much. Right now, they are stocked to the gills with 'em. Last season I just went for the K Mart online purchase. It was free shipping if over 59.00, and I think they were just under 10.00 bucks a case if I recall. Although, one of them was all broken, they sent me out a new case (maybe it was 2), right away. I liked that, right to my door!


----------



## mjlitt (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought some at WM in late April. Just the regular Ball jars.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

They did move stuff around recently in that department, so maybe they were overlooked?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I was there today and the jars were already picked over! They will get more in of course, but people around here get going early to get ready for canning season.

I usually go to the local family owned "everything" stores (usually Amish and Mennonite). They cater more to the huge farming population here and their prices are about the same as WM, but they have larger inventory and better variety. They stay pretty well stocked up through late fall and carry a smaller stock through winter. They were the only ones to carry the new blue jars. My WM didn't have them, or if they did they only had a limited stock and sold out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

My local Super Walmart as of a little over a month go said they are going to carry the canning supplies year round..I lucked out and found the Ball wide and regular mouth lids marked down to a $1.00 a box...the manager had no idea why they were clearanced out...I didn't need a reason just so excited to find such a deal!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

mythreesons said:


> My local Super Walmart as of a little over a month go said they are going to carry the canning supplies year round..I lucked out and found the Ball wide and regular mouth lids marked down to a $1.00 a box...the manager had no idea why they were clearanced out...I didn't need a reason just so excited to find such a deal!


Great deal! Wish our WM would do that.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine usually carries them year round also. I did get a good deal one year getting pints for $5 on clearance but that is not as good as $1!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

One the shelf year round here. No one in this region seems to clearance anything canning related.....it's available 365. I'm expecting the "big display's" to show up any day, though.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Walmart, kmart and ace/true value hardware store carry canning stuff year round. They get a bit "lean" in the off season but they will be over flowing soon. And it NEVER goes on sale here.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

If you have a Dollar General around you, they currently have quarts for 8.95/dozen and pints for 7.95/dozen.

Ours has quite a stock of them in.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

TraderBob said:


> If you have a Dollar General around you, they currently have quarts for 8.95/dozen and pints for 7.95/dozen.
> 
> Ours has quite a stock of them in.


I went and looked. Our DG doesn't carry canning supplies.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> I went and looked. Our DG doesn't carry canning supplies.


Hmm, I wonder if different areas carry different supplies. 

We have 3 here and all carry them. Sorry for the wild goose chase.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Went to WM today. Just the green pints, and 2 WBC. That was it. Seemed to me they've down sized kitchen dept a lot. Forgot about DG.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

They may be picked over by now. I know they didn't have the lime I needed two nights ago. 

Check Lowes and Home Depot. I know they have shippers this time of year. Also, you'll pay more, but Harris Teeter has them all year round. Look on top of the stand up freezer cases in the stores.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is there a Tractor Supply near you? The ones here carry canning supplies this time of year. Sears might carry them too. K-Mart here carries them in season but not year round.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Went back to WM today. Looked, asked 2 dif people, they said they're not carrying anything canning. They did last year. Their kitchen section seems smaller to me.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

That must be a store in the city ! Even the Target in Uptown sells Mason jars this time of year !!!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

It's on the far edge of a city. I know; last year, everything canning moved out fast. Hadn't thought about the city angle.


----------

